# Redeveloping the Megabowl and Caesars - Streatham



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

Got a council planning thingy through the door last night - they're going to turn the old Megabowl and Caesars into an (up to) ten story high redevelopment on Streatham High St.   Business and commerce on the bottom floor and over 250 flats with underground parking spaces.  10% affordable housing.

I can't see it being much taller than the existing buildings so I'm not against it per se but you lot know more about potential planning nightmares than me.

Any thoughts?  Apart from the disruption to one of the busiest high streets in S London potentially


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2008)

10% is the legal minimum (although ken wants to raise it to 20 IIRC)


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

Megabowl can;t be more than 5/6 storeys at most so it could potentially be twice the height and no doubt some hideous glass building too. Business/commerce might be okay but I suspect it will be a shite restaurant chain. At least they're doing underground parking for the development...bet a 1-bedder is at least £220k


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah - Dub mentioned that about affordable housing - they only ever do the minimum don't they?   I was asking how you get a look in on that but do you reckon it'll be council housing?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2008)

It'll be housing association - no new "proper" council housing is allowed right now.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

g force said:


> Megabowl can;t be more than 5/6 storeys at most so it could potentially be twice the height and no doubt some hideous glass building too. Business/commerce might be okay but I suspect it will be a shite restaurant chain. At least they're doing underground parking for the development...bet a 1-bedder is at least £220k



Thing is - _any _commerce could rejuvenate that high street - as long as it wasn't something that could put the wonderful Meditteranean shop out of business.


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> It'll be housing association - no new "proper" council housing is allowed right now.


 
Or shared ownership


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

Someone declared to LQ, with great joy and gentrifying glee, that it was going to hold a Waitrose as well.  Any truth in that?


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

what's that zenie? Is that where you own a percentage of the property and pay a mortgage on that?  May mate has one of those in Vauxhall - it's killing her financially...


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Someone declared to LQ, with great joy and gentrifying glee, that it was going to hold a Waitrose as well.  Any truth in that?



I've skimmed the plans and not seen mention of any actual businesses - I don't know if a Waitrose would be a success round there - there's a Tesco down the road, a mini Sainsbury's and a Morrisons already.  Isn't Waitrose really expensive too?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2008)

Well the megabowl is somewhere kids and teenagers can go, I'm not really in favour of taking that away.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep, that's New Build HomeBuy, or shared ownership as it used to be called - you buy a share of the property and pay subsidised rent on the rest.

HAs nearly always offer the NBHB as their affordable housing option,


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Well the megabowl is somewhere kids and teenagers can go, I'm not really in favour of taking that away.



It's been gone for months.


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> what's that zenie? Is that where you own a percentage of the property and pay a mortgage on that? May mate has one of those in Vauxhall - it's killing her financially...


 
Yeh they say it's affordable housing but in reality who the fuck can afford shared ownership, I know I wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

Also - isn't there something about when you sell, the amount of money you need to have to lay down a deposit on a house has gone up so much in the interim that you still cannot get on the housing ladder?   So you're back at square one with a bit more cash.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It's been gone for months.



I'm still not in favour of it.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Isn't Waitrose really expensive too?



Quite expensive, but theres probably a market for it around Streatham.

My main concern is will the new development increase traffic on the High St, one of the most congested in the country.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I've skimmed the plans and not seen mention of any actual businesses - I don't know if a Waitrose would be a success round there - there's a Tesco down the road, a mini Sainsbury's and a Morrisons already.  Isn't Waitrose really expensive too?




Well, I suspect that town planners are trying to claim the John Lewis partnership back, after muffed attempts to keep Pratts, the awesomely named department store which once made Streatham a real shopping destination.  When it went the high street largely imploded, going rapidly downhill.

Waitrose is bleeding costly, but amongst the sea of poncey bars and coffes shops that are rising up, it'll probably fit in just fine. Streatham seems to be coming more and more of a dormitory town and the shops are increasingly reflecting that. It'd certainly be a blow to places like the Mediterranean deli and the fine grocers up there.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

I suspect if something that size opened over the road it would kill the med shop.

The ONLY 2 good shops on that high st are the Med and Streatham Fruiterers/Grocers who seem to stock everything under the sun. In fact, that must be what is working in their favour because the Sainsbury's doesn't actually have much in it! All it has over the med shop is frozen produce and wine.


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

Isn't the new Tescos going where the Leisure Centre/Got Kart track/Bus depot is currently? Can't see the need for another supermarket...although ASDA were rumoured to be interested at one point in this site.

I also worry that replacing a bowling alley with a shop/housing isn't exactly encouraging. 

Shared ownership is a bit of scam IMO...it's not really any better than renting because you get very little when you come to sell due to all sorts of restrictions and fess involved in the process.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

God - is there another supermarket opening?  There's already a massive Tesco down past the common!  Or is it a Sainsbury's?

What the fuck is the point?  How much bloody food shopping do we need?!


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

g force said:


> Isn't the new Tescos going where the Leisure Centre/Got Kart track/Bus depot is currently?



Is it, that would be handy for me!

Didnt there used to be Safeways by the side of the train station?


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

The sign is still there but I don't know if it's still open.

Belushi - is that supermarket down near the common not handy enough?


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> The sign is still there but I don't know if it's still open.
> 
> Belushi - is that supermarket down near the common not handy enough?



One where the bus station is would be even handier.

Its okay, it wont be compulsory to shop there


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep Sainsbury's is by the Common. No idea what's happening with the Safeway building...assume a lack of parking did for it the end cos you have that crappy left hand trun after the lights byt the station that they've re-designed.

It's still a big-ish site though shame to let it go to waste.

BTW - the Tesco development includes a new Ice Rink, Lesiure Centre and Bus terminus, with approx 250 flats on top so that whole stretch would be re-developed causing even further disruption! No idea what stage the plans are at, only that the Council has approved the site's development.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

> BTW - the Tesco development includes a new Ice Rink, Lesiure Centre and Bus terminus, with approx 250 flats on top so that whole stretch would be re-developed causing even further disruption! No idea what stage the plans are at, only that the Council has approved the site's development.



Wow, thats a big development.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2008)

According to all the council bumpf we've had delivered through the door it's just Tesco - not Waitrose opening up.  My flatmate works in HR in Sainsbury's and once a week or so goes to their Streatham Offices - she always knows what's opening where - she's only mentioned Tesco too.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

It's like supermarket wars....


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I know that Tescos have finally got permission to wipe out the Skating Rink and surrounds, albeit with promises to rebuild them next to their whopping new store. The Waitrose rumour was told to us by someone who recently moved to StReatham - I"m guessing they meant in the old Caesar's site, which the council were trying to hawk to various department stores. I suspect this is wishful thinking or rapid backtracking from the council.


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah yes...probably the same people who think Jamie Oliver is opening a restaurant in the old cinema complex that's now crappy, small and over-priced flats  

So why would Tesco spend years on the Streatham Common site only to move to a smaller, less convenient one up the road? Can't see them bothering as there's a Tesco Express where the exhaust/rims shop used to be.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll ask our flatmate tonight if she's heard that rumour.. 

A friend of gaijinboy's (who lives in Streatham) said something about a Waitrose in Streatham there which filtered back to me via several conversations - but I assumed he had gotten confused with the already-existing one in Balham tbh as his English isn't very good.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2008)

g force said:


> Ah yes...probably the same people who think Jamie Oliver is opening a restaurant in the old cinema complex that's now crappy, small and over-priced flats
> 
> So why would Tesco spend years on the Streatham Common site only to move to a smaller, less convenient one up the road? Can't see them bothering as there's a Tesco Express where the exhaust/rims shop used to be.




The new Tesco is supposed to be massive - 50,000ft I read somewhere..


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy shit!   It'll suck in all matter and light!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2008)

We get loads of council stuff through our door on this - in December we got something - with pictures and everything -  which basically had the same info as this December press release...

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/Pres...amRegenerationSchemeReachesMajorMilestone.htm


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

that's really fucking odd GG - we live round the corner from it and it's the first thing they've sent out.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe it's just a circle jerk of certain streathamites, wanking over their 3-wheeled prams at the very thought of a Waitrose on their doorstep.

To be honest, Waitrose ain't the high street devil incarnate  - they sell so good stuff in there - but it's hardly Streatham's greatest need either. There are already some great food shops there, if you're willing to make a little effort and look beyond the supermarkets


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> that's really fucking odd GG - we live round the corner from it and it's the first thing they've sent out.



It's literally at the end of my street and its the first I've heard of it!

I do tend to bin any junk mail that comes thorugh the dor without looking at it though


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Maybe it's just a circle jerk of certain streathamites, wanking over their 3-wheeled prams at the very thought of a Waitrose on their doorstep.
> 
> To be honest, Waitrose ain't the high street devil incarnate  - they sell so good stuff in there - but it's hardly Streatham's greatest need either. There are already some great food shops there, if you're willing to make a little effort and look beyond the supermarkets



I try not to be stupid about supermarkets - I know convenience etc is really important to families and that but it just seems that the number of bloody supermarkets on that road is looking to get silly!

But a leisure centre - will it be cheap like the Brixton Rec do you think???  I'd like an affordable leisure centre up there.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

Ach, I used to walk with my gran (Fisher Price clacky dog in two) from Greyhound Lane to that fruiterers on the hill pretty much every day as a nipper. They're arguably the fondest memories I retain about my nan - until recently shopkeepers still remembered that clacking basset hound and me too

I doubt, somehow, that I'd remember trips to Tesco so fondly. Convenience is a bit of a myth on things like that if you ask me - parking's likely to be a pain, traffic access a problem, and then there's a whole distracting number of aisles to walk down. I'd rather just pop in and buy a bag of two of veg on the way home myself. The nature of the High St is bloody linear and congested already - it almost makes sense to have people shopping in multiple outlets spread along rather than congregated and blocking up specific areas.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

> But a leisure centre - will it be cheap like the Brixton Rec do you think??? I'd like an affordable leisure centre up there.



Theres already a leisure centre there, next to the train station.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2008)

I think because we're in council flats we get all the council literature through - even though we're not really anywhere near Streatham (relatively speaking).  I have noticed before that we seem to get much more of this stuff than those in private housing.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

> I try not to be stupid about supermarkets - I know convenience etc is really important to families and that but it just seems that the number of bloody supermarkets on that road is looking to get silly!



Well theres the big Sainsburys but no other large supermarkets in the area, just small ones.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm talking about the plans though Belushi - I know now it's not crazy at the mo.  I'm bit embarrassed about my leisure centre ignorance - do you know what it's like there?


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

It's utter shite PieEye...avoid it. Beautiful building but the facilites are dated, the pool is dirty, the showers are crap. Be glad to see it go and replaced with some decent TBH.

My only pang of doubt is losing the actualy frontage which is beautiful. The Ice Rink can glady be bulldozed


----------



## Dan U (Mar 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> 10% is the legal minimum (although ken wants to raise it to 20 IIRC)



unless they appeal based on 'economic viability'

they can't pull the other trick they use for housing, as it's flats.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 4, 2008)

zenie said:


> Yeh they say it's affordable housing but in reality who the fuck can afford shared ownership, I know I wouldn't be able to.


I thought the idea was you bought a 2-bed, owned half of it and rented out the second bed to pay for the bit you don't own, as it were 



It's a friggin shame about that sodding great dual-carriageway right through the middle of Streatham.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 4, 2008)

Caesers is closing?? And the go kart place?



(to be fair, I'm to fat to make the most of either)


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> I thought the idea was you bought a 2-bed, owned half of it and rented out the second bed to pay for the bit you don't own, as it were



No, you buy a share of the house/flat and pay rent on the remianing share.  Even the cheapest shared ownership I've seen in London is 65K for a 40% share of a flat in Woolwich.


----------



## fuzzy felt (Mar 4, 2008)

so the bowling alley goes, then the go kart, then the ice rink - and of course, everyone will be whinging when there's more bored kids hanging around the street.

if a big tescos opens up in streatham,  or any other supermarket for that matter, i'll be fucking outraged. there are hardly any independent stores on britain's high streets any more. a 'choice' between sainsbury's, tesco's and the like is no fucking choice at all. and as has been rightly pointed out, it puts small businesses like the med supermarket out of business. 

just on my bus route from streatham to brixton there are four sainsbury's locals, on tesco local and one somerfield. 

we should boycott the fuckers.


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> I thought the idea was you bought a 2-bed, owned half of it and rented out the second bed to pay for the bit you don't own, as it were
> 
> 
> 
> It's a friggin shame about that sodding great dual-carriageway right through the middle of Streatham.


 
I've never heard it put like that, who told you this? 

Why is it a shame?


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

fuzzy felt said:


> so the bowling alley goes, then the go kart, then the ice rink - and of course, everyone will be whinging when there's more bored kids hanging around the street.
> 
> if a big tescos opens up in streatham,  or any other supermarket for that matter, i'll be fucking outraged. there are hardly any independent stores on britain's high streets any more. a 'choice' between sainsbury's, tesco's and the like is no fucking choice at all. and as has been rightly pointed out, it puts small businesses like the med supermarket out of business.
> 
> ...



The bowling alley closed ages ago and is nothing to do with the redevelopment, the ice rink and leisure centre are going to be rebuild as part of the plans.

I'm quite looking foward to the new Tesco's - if people want more independent stores all they have to do is shop in them.


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

Belushi said:


> if people want more independent stores all they have to do is shop in them.


 
Which many people would do more if they weren't so fuckin expensive.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 4, 2008)

Belushi "looks forward" to supermarkets opening 

((belushi))


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

zenie said:


> Which many people would do more if they weren't so fuckin expensive.



Yup, Supermarkets eclipsed the local independent store because they were so much more expensive, inconvenient and limited in range.

There's a lot to criticise Supermarkets for, but its a mistake to look back to pre-supermarkets days as some kind of golden age imho (general point, not aimed at you!).


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

zenie said:


> Which many people would do more if they weren't so fuckin expensive.



Eh. Most of the markets and a fair few grocers locally are cheaper for fruit and veg than the supermarkets. Compared to Waitrose...

Even my local corner shop can outprice supermarkets conveniently for beer and even bags of rice.  Supermarkets may be many things, but they're often not as cheap as they're made out to be.


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Eh. Most of the markets and a fair few grocers locally are cheaper for fruit and veg than the supermarkets. Compared to Waitrose...
> 
> Even my local corner shop can outprice supermarkets conveniently for beer and even bags of rice. Supermarkets may be many things, but they're often not as cheap as they're made out to be.


 
Not talking about fruit and veg that I buy fro mthe market, everything else is more expensive not to mention often out of date in my local shops. A few of them smell of cat piss too....

Maybe Kennington and Oval's a bad area for independent shops?


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

Streatham has a few good ones - The Med store being the obvious example. But the area as a whole isn't exactly lacking in Supermarkets. There's a huge Sainsbury's at Streatham Common, multiple Tesco/Sainsburys express stores from Brixton Hill up through Streatham High Road, a LIDL and the approved plans for the mass redevelopment by Tesco by the Ice Rink.

The area simply doesn't need another supermarket on the Megeabowl site.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

> The area simply doesn't need another supermarket on the Megeabowl site.



The new plan is for the Streatham Common site.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

I doubt that somehow. Go and check out some of the Portuguese places on the Kennington/Stockwell borders and I suspect you'd find cheaper staples like pasta, chorizo and general cakery than you would at the supermarkets. Our local deli sells most items cheaper than Sainsburies - much higher quality passata for less money (considerably less than the Taste the Difference version too), better veg, frozen seafood, high quality pasta, parma ham etc etc. 

It always shocks me a little how much supermarkets think they can get away with outside of their core items and loss leaders. G'wan and have a look at how much Waitrose want to charge you for a few lychees in a prepackaged bag for example, or for many of the brands of spices you'd get far cheaper in your local asian store. .


----------



## fuzzy felt (Mar 4, 2008)

zenie said:


> Which many people would do more if they weren't so fuckin expensive.



they're only expensive because supermarkets have so much power they can afford to undercut small businesses.

that said, you try shopping at a sainsbury's local/tesco metro and see how 'cheap' they are.

anyway, as many of you have pointed out, streatham doesn't need any more supermarkets!!

as for the poster who said they were pleased a tesco was opening up on the site of the ice rink, shame on your lazy arse! the walk from that site to the big sainsbury's is about 5 minutes.

and it's fatuous to say 'just shop in them then' regarding indpendent shops, as they're disappearing at a rate of knots! i was horrified when i went  back to my home town of birmingham recently to discover there is not one single independent cafe in the centre of town any more. if there were, you bet your fucking arse i'd use them.

same applies here. eventually, there will be no little supermarkets left as the big boys will have obliterated them.


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I doubt that somehow. Go and check out some of the Portuguese places on the Kennington/Stockwell borders and I suspect you'd find cheaper staples like pasta, chorizo and general cakery than you would at the supermarkets. Our local deli sells most items cheaper than Sainsburies - much higher quality passata for less money (considerably less than the Taste the Difference version too), better veg, frozen seafood, high quality pasta, parma ham etc etc.
> 
> It always shocks me a little how much supermarkets think they can get away with outside of their core items and loss leaders. G'wan and have a look at how much Waitrose want to charge you for a few lychees in a prepackaged bag for example, or for many of the brands of spices you'd get far cheaper in your local asian store. .


 
I have tried - the Italian Deli by Kennington church is horrendously expensive.  What portugese shops are there on the Stockwell/Kennington borders if you know the area better than me, cos I've never been in one?  (Bar the all in one internet cafe/video shop/hairdressers opposite Kennington Park) Nevermind the fact I don't live on the Stockwell border! 

I use East St Market for veg, Borough for meat and Lidl for other stuff, with Tesco quite often thrown in too.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

> as for the poster who said they were pleased a tesco was opening up on the site of the ice rink, shame on your lazy arse! the walk from that site to the big sainsbury's is about 5 minutes.



Well done you for not having my mobility problems!


----------



## pootle (Mar 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Yeah - Dub mentioned that about affordable housing - they only ever do the minimum don't they?   I was asking how you get a look in on that but do you reckon it'll be council housing?



Join Lambeth's council housing list PieFace - Notting Hill Housing have nearly finished a new build up the road for me and they sent me an invite to view it...I think most HA's you need to be on a council housing list to be considered for property in your endz.


----------



## fuzzy felt (Mar 4, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Well done you for not having my mobility problems!



so does that mean everyone with mobility problems should have a supermarket on their doorstep?


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

fuzzy felt said:


> so does that mean everyone with mobility problems should have a supermarket on their doorstep?


 
No, but you assuming everyone who won't walk is a lazy arse isn't right either.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

fuzzy felt said:


> so does that mean everyone with mobility problems should have a supermarket on their doorstep?



No, it means maybe you should think before mouthing off about 'lazy arses'.


----------



## fuzzy felt (Mar 4, 2008)

fair point, and i apologise for the 'lazy arse' slur.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2008)

fuzzy felt said:


> fair point, and i apologise for the 'lazy arse' slur.



Fair play, I am a lazy arse as well


----------



## honto (Mar 4, 2008)

There is already a supermarket on the site of the Caesars/Megabowl - the Somerfield with the least motivated staff in the world (all the better staff are now working down the road at the new Tesco Express). So it wouldn't be an additional supermarket, just potentially a bigger and better one. I suspect the plans that have gone in so far are the developers first go at what they can get away with, before they have to scale back the size/height/use of the development till it gets accepted. 

I hope they keep the Caesars prancing horses whatever they do, or perhaps sell them to me to put above my front door.


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

You mean you want people shagging and puking on yr doorstep. How strange


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 4, 2008)

honto said:


> I hope they keep the Caesars prancing horses whatever they do, or perhaps sell them to me to put above my front door.





I'm confused. I thought Ceasers was Chariots.

They're not closing Chariots are they?


----------



## honto (Mar 4, 2008)

g force said:


> You mean you want people shagging and puking on yr doorstep. How strange



Ah good point, I hadn't thought this through.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 4, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I'm confused. I thought Ceasers was Chariots.
> 
> They're not closing Chariots are they?



Different places.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

No, there are chariots on top of the building of Ceasars, whereas people have been known to lie on top of each other at Chariots Roman Spa...


----------



## Farmer Giles (Mar 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> When it went the high street largely imploded, going rapidly downhill.


Especially after Bluebird records went.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> No, there are chariots on top of the building of Ceasars, whereas people have been known to lie on top of each other at Chariots Roman Spa...


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

tarannau said:


> No, there are chariots on top of the building of Ceasars, whereas people have been known to lie on top of each other at Chariots Roman Spa...


 
Are you speaking from experience Tarannau?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope. I was clearly  so shy and sheltered that I used to walk past that all the time and never made the connection. Imagine my surprise when an employee at the time (I was running a local pub down in Norbury) told me he couldn't come in because he'd had 'chafing from an excellent night down Chariots' 

Suddenly the rainbow flag made a lot more sense...


----------



## Dan U (Mar 4, 2008)

It always confused me a bit when i was younger.

Then i went to Brighton and worked out the rainbow flag thing.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2008)

The developers have backed down. This scheme will not be going ahead.

http://www.southlondonpress.co.uk/tn/News.cfm?id=6150


----------



## g force (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't mind the scheme itself (although the scale was too much) it was the design of the buildings like something out of communist era Romania. Just hope it doesn't mean Caesers and the Megabowl are left to rot for years...esp as the Megabowl has a nice frontage.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 30, 2008)

I know the megabowl's well and truly closed, but I think Caesar's is still open 
Either that, or I'm sure I saw short-skirted people milling around outside the entrance for no good reason a few weeks ago


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 30, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I know the megabowl's well and truly closed, but I think Caesar's is still open
> Either that, or I'm sure I saw short-skirted people milling around outside the entrance for no good reason a few weeks ago



Yeh, it's odd. It was definitely being shut but is still there


----------



## tarannau (Apr 30, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Yeh, it's odd. It was definitely being shut but is still there



Maybe the corned-beef legged massive forced it to reopen.

I want it to become the Cats Whiskers again, with that Vegas style sign.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 30, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I know the megabowl's well and truly closed, but I think Caesar's is still open
> Either that, or I'm sure I saw short-skirted people milling around outside the entrance for no good reason a few weeks ago



It's Streatham High Street innit. That's enough reason.

I once had to give directions to some Dutch driver of how to get from the Windmill to Leigham Court Hotel at 2.30am on Friday. After much confusion I just said carry on up the hill, past the bus garage, you'll see Caesar's on your lright and turn left at the fight. Kid you not, it turned out to be true.


----------



## brix (Apr 30, 2008)

g force said:


> I didn't mind the scheme itself (although the scale was too much) it was the design of the buildings like something out of communist era Romania.




Except that I'm quite fond of a lot of communist era architecture, e.g.







while the proposed design for Steatham was


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone seen the latest?



> A controversial multimillion pound redevelopment of the Caesars and  Megabowl site in Streatham Hill has finally been given the green light.
> 
> 
> A Lambeth Council planning committee approved the residential and  retail scheme last night (20 April 2010).
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, I've starting downloading the planning application documents. christ there's a lot!

EDIT: and Lambeth's servers suck!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Ok, I've starting downloading the planning application documents. christ there's a lot!
> 
> EDIT: and Lambeth's servers suck!




I gave up as there was so much and it just seemed to stall on me 

WTF:  Between 2 and 8 storeys?  That's some difference


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2010)

it will have multiple roofs at different levels  (clever)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2010)

Crispy said:


> it will have multiple roofs at different levels  (clever)










ah, I see

A mini version of above maybe?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2010)

ogodno


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2010)

Crispy said:


> ogodno






I hate that place


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2010)

bloody thing just won't download!

here's the planning app

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/publ...lication_detailview.aspx?caseno=KXQGVWBO0GL00


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's some images of the proposal, taken from the planning application. Am currently downloading the next part of the document which should have floor plans showing what uses go where - it'll take a while though, the Lambeth servers are _really really_ shit.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2010)

I like it. Good variation of form and materials. Deep window reveals, retention of existing facade. I reserve judgement on the spaceplanning until I've seen it


----------



## g force (Apr 28, 2010)

It's not bad...could have been better but TBH it just needs redeveloping now because it looks a mess as is.


----------



## OpalFruit (Apr 29, 2010)

g force said:


> It's not bad...could have been better but TBH it just needs redeveloping now because it looks a mess as is.


And not just a mess, but a big empty hole sucking the life out of the area. SHR has enough problems without having been a political football (LibDem local Cllrs in a Labour council) for a year or more while the shopkeepers watch business lide further and further away. I have seen so many posters in shop windows in support of this scheme from desparate business and shop owners in the High Rd.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2010)

From SLP:



> WORK on a multimillion-pound high street regeneration scheme is unlikely to start until the end of next year – 12 months later than first announced.
> 
> Developers Redefine International said it remained “committed” to the huge revamp in Streatham, but said work could not start until “economic conditions” improved.
> 
> ...



http://www.southlondonpress.co.uk/News.cfm?id=30845&headline=Year%27s%20delay%20for%20Streatham%20Megabowl


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2010)

Is Ceasars a typo or is it purposely spelt wrong as things are nowadays?


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

Caesars has now been flattened into dust. 






The dancing is over as Streatham’s famous Caesars nightclub is demolished


----------



## ffsear (Apr 10, 2015)

Some good pics here from someone who busted into Megabowl while it was derelict...

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/streatham-mega-bowl-former-gaumont-palace-cinema-london-feb-2014.t87204


----------



## ffsear (Apr 10, 2015)

and Ceasers

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/caesars-nightclub-streatham-south-london-november-2014.t92981


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 13, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Some good pics here from someone who busted into Megabowl while it was derelict...
> 
> http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/streatham-mega-bowl-former-gaumont-palace-cinema-london-feb-2014.t87204


brilliant, thanks for posting. gave me goosebumps. spent a fair amount of time in there as a yoof.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 13, 2015)

There is a very unresolved situation about the replacement of the leisure facility...as the current planning permission approaches is' sell-by date. Some details on the Streatham thread. A theatre space has long been agreed by the developers, now being proposed as smaller than in the original application. (the retail space has been significantly reduced, too - not sure why - I thought the plan was for major 'anchor' stores to re-ignite the shopping in the High Rd).


----------



## Kutuzov (Jul 6, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> There is a very unresolved situation about the replacement of the leisure facility...as the current planning permission approaches is' sell-by date. Some details on the Streatham thread. A theatre space has long been agreed by the developers, now being proposed as smaller than in the original application. (the retail space has been significantly reduced, too - not sure why - I thought the plan was for major 'anchor' stores to re-ignite the shopping in the High Rd).



 

*This is what is left of the Megabowl and Caesars - Lambeth planning committee decide tomorrow on what happens to the site
*
Less than 4 per cent of the leisure space on this site, previously occupied by the Megabowl and the huge Caesars club (formerly Locarno ballroom/Cats' Whiskers) is to be returned to entertainment/community use if the developers get their way. The rest is a few shops and flats, flats, flats - 259 of them, very few 'affordable'.  No prizes for seeing parallels with other major developments in Brixton and elsewhere in the borough.

The current demolition of the site has progressed on the basis of permission granted in 2010, but the highly controversial amendments - reduction in the proposed theatre/community and retail space - are going before Lambeth Planning Committee tomorrow night, July 7.
Planners have been hit with a wave of objections, backed by leading theatre figures including actor Simon Callow and director Ed Hall - as reported on the front page of The Stage earlier and in Friday's local edition of the SLP.  More than seventy letters of objection and a petition signed by some 1,250 (1,142 online) have rejected the plan. https://www.change.org/p/lambeth-co...eatre-in-streatham-hill-and-revise-the-scheme

Lambeth planners are backing developers London Square who have submitted plans halving the space previously provided for a theatre and community uses.  Objectors say the plans won't work, and that the facilities to make the theatre financially sustainable and workable - backstage and front of house - are totally inadequate.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 6, 2015)

I completely agree that 120 seats and no grant funding do not make a theatre viable, unless there are significant sources of other income - a large bar and café, lots of rehearsal space for rent, an artistic director with a big fat personal trust fund, a thriving company that already has finding and a track record, or some other safety net. This is being built 'cold' - no vision or artistic director leading the development of the building, so it will be left until later to hope for an operator to make it work, unless someone with the right match of work for the area and size pops up sooooon!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 6, 2015)

Or deemed a failure and changed into flats?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, that's the risk / fear.

Hence much local pressure to ensure that there is a viable and valuable (meaningful, relevant, affordable, accessible, quality) cultural offer for Streatham and beyond - a space that is primed to survive and flourish.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Well, that's the risk / fear.
> 
> Hence much local pressure to ensure that there is a viable and valuable (meaningful, relevant, affordable, accessible, quality) cultural offer for Streatham and beyond - a space that is primed to survive and flourish.



have you been into the old theatre in Streatham (the bingo hall)? The Streatham Theatre Company did a Halloween play that took the audience around the whole building. It must have been amazing when it was first built and used.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 8, 2015)

Ooh, I am sorry I missed that. I have never been in, no. I must.

The Megabowl went to planning last night - did anyone go? (I was not able to)


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 9, 2015)

Update from planning:

https://www.thestage.co.uk/news/2015/controversial-streatham-playhouse-plans-unanimously-approved/


----------



## Cowley (Aug 6, 2015)

I have only just seen this thread, I am a SHR so have been closely following the developments re: Megabowl/Caesars. I agree with the above, this development is pretty much 100% geared towards building residential properties and presumably selling them at "unaffordable" prices. Do London Square the developer responsible for this have a credible track record in developing mixed/multi-use developments? I've been on their website and all I see is examples of expensive looking flats and townhouses. I have been skeptical of this sham of a project from day one TBH and I absolutely do not trust Lambeth to assist them in delivering a development that meets the needs of the local community, Streatham doesn't need hundreds more expensive flats!!! We need a cultural centre (Theatre, Arts) and not a shoddy one at that.


----------

